# what if your Ps bite



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i just did a water change and about 15 minutes later i decided to feed my Ps ...

so i go ahead and throw in some cichlid pellets and i just noticed something...

the wire leading to my ac powerhead was almost Bit into by the Ps trying to get at the floating food right nest to the wire...

i was wondering if they actually do Bite into it would my Ps be in danger?
like getting electricuted?

.... Ok thats it im just gonna go buy some of those suction cups so i can stick the wire aganst the tank


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

There's alot of current running through that wire! I never heard of that problem but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

if they get through the exterior then they're fried!!! sorry dood!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

>







< It might be something like that.


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i have read on a pacu sight that it does happen with them and they are not near as toothy as P's it was first noticed tho that the water shocked the people not the fish the fish all were swimming weird tho really moveign around the tank in overdrive but lived none the less... Mickey


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Good point Redragon. I have often wondered this, I suppose it would be a good idea to do something with the cables to help them fronm getting fried !!!! You never know.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

*looks over at powerhead sitting at the very bottom of the tank*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Chew Chew Chew


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im not sure what will happen, but I doubt it will end well for the p's or for your electrical system...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think your tank would look like this...








...a bowl of fish soup...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

they need to be earthed dont they


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

alan said:


> they need to be earthed dont they


 yes sir.. all of your power cords should be grounded, especially anything inside your tank like a heater or a powerhead. you should be ok though, just feed your food away from the powerhead.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

They sell a titanium probe that goes into your tank and then plugs into the ground portion of the wall outlet. These should be used at all times to prevent stray voltage from killing or injuring your fish. These will prevent electrocution to you or this fish by heater breakage, filter malfunction or piranha biting through electrical cords.
Mike


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think your tank would look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that soup actualy looks tasty

i dont think my soup would look like that jonas


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I think your tank would look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks yummy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think your tank would look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where would the veggies come from???


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well insted of telling you that your fish will become dinner i will tel you to go to your auto or hardware stor and pick up some small tubing like raditor tubing but the small stuff for like gaslines or heater tubbing, or like the inslated airhose tubing and put it around your cord and youll be alright

like 3/8 in rubber hoseing


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Thx for all the comments guys ....

and why is it that These Filipinos members here are alll drooling about the soup?? .... Well it does look kinda good right now....

u see jonas what u did ... derailing my thread like this......









but yea i think i should be going to home depot right now and cover the wire....

and what do u mean grounded? i have all the power cords attached to those 5 plug socket thingies ... is that what u talking about?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lol, you've got some crazy fish there







, I'd use some kind of tubing to wrap it around the exposed wires for extra protection. 
Mine have never tried that (at least I have never noticed), however they've had torn the airline tubing to pieces a couple of time and also took out a brand new bubble wand I had brought all the way from the US within two days of me putting it in the tank







.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

heres a true story and i dont know how the fish didnt die..... my buddy goes down stairs at his house, goes to turn the light on, nothing, none of the other lights in the basement work either, so he goes and gets a flash light and goes back down, to the light for his aquarium sittin in the water, it blew the breaker, but... his fish were all perfectly fine. why?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> heres a true story and i dont know how the fish didnt die..... my buddy goes down stairs at his house, goes to turn the light on, nothing, none of the other lights in the basement work either, so he goes and gets a flash light and goes back down, to the light for his aquarium sittin in the water, it blew the breaker, but... his fish were all perfectly fine. why?


 im sure it did but the breaker blew so probalby the electricity stopped right away and the fish we just stunned when the light fell in and didnt feel anything afterwards


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

nothing will happen to the fish because they are not grounded, but you putting your hand in the water will definately feel a shock.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if he dies he's some simple brazilian recipes

Cooking Piranha

Prepare your fish native style, with these Brazilian recipes.

Cachama, a piranha-related farm-raised species, is often used where piranha are not locally available. Cachama (in Spanish) and tambaqui or pacu (in Brazil) also originate in the Amazon and Orinoco River basins.

Two cachama species cultivated commercially in Central and South America are the white one (Piaractus brachypomus) and the black one (Colossoma macropomum).

Piranha in Tomato Sauce

Piranha, whole, cleaned and scaled 
4 firm, ripe tomatoes 
1 finely chopped medium-sized onion 
2 tablespoons of finely chopped fresh parsley 
½ cup of water 
2 tablespoons of margarine 
salt and pepper to taste

Peel and cut tomato into small cubes. Put half the tomatoes and onion into a large frying pan, place the cleaned piranha on top then cover it with the rest of the tomato, onion and parsley. Add the salt and pepper.

Add half of the water and cook covered over a low fire for about 20 minutes or until the fish can be easily pierced with a fork.

Carefully remove the piranha from the pan and place on a warm serving dish. Reduce the mixture in the frying pan for an additional 5 minutes until thickened and pour over the piranha.

Brazilian Piranha Soup

Piranha, whole fish or heads 
green vegetables in season or to taste 
carrots, peeled and sliced or diced 
yams, peeled and cut up 
onions, whole small or quartered 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 or 2 small chiles to spice things up 
a bit small ginger root, coarsely chopped 
1 or 2 sliced or wedged lemons or limes

Boil whole fish in vegetable stock with spices and pieces of ginger. Add fresh cut up vegetables. Remove bones and larger fins from the fish. Slice lemon or lime as garnish. Remember, the head is an aphrodisiac and is often served separately. The soup can also be made entirely from piranha heads if desired.

Fried Piranha

A medium-sized whole piranha for each serving 
2 or 3 cloves of garlic 
salt and pepper 
sprig of fresh parsley 
whole lemon or lime 
1 or 2 whole ripe tomatoes, sliced 
small quantity of seasoned flour or corn meal

Clean and scale the fish thoroughly. Make a series of diagonal cuts along both sides of the fish from top to belly. Crush the garlic cloves and mix with the salt and a little pepper. Rub this mixture into the cuts along the sides of the fish. Wrap with a damp banana leaf (or a moistened paper towel). Allow to marinate for 30 minutes to an hour.

Some Colombian cooks leave refrigerated overnight. Heat some fresh cooking oil to a high temperature in a large frying pan. Sprinkle the marinated fish lightly with seasoned flour or corn meal. Fry golden brown on each side, turning the fish carefully after browning.

Serve hot garnished with sliced tomato and fresh lemon or lime juice squeezed over the fish.

Grilling Piranha Amazon Style

Grilling fresh-caught fish on an open fire is always a tasty way to enjoy a fresh catch. Use a whole cleaned and scaled fish, rub it lightly with oil, season it with salt and pepper or other available spices, then place it on a grill, about 4 - 6 inches from the heat. In the wild you can use a framework of small twigs and shaved saplings to position the fish over the fire.

Cover the fish with a banana leaf (or foil), and cook until the fish is brown on the underside, approximately 6 - 8 minutes. Turn the fish carefully and continue until the flesh near the bone is (check with the tip of a small knife or long fork), in approximately 8 to 10 minutes. Smaller fish usually work best using this method, especially in the jungle.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> nothing will happen to the fish because they are not grounded, but you putting your hand in the water will definately feel a shock.


yea thats what i was thinkin too, but.... if u did put in ur hand and got the shock, then the fish would too, right?!?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

So would that mean that if I'm floating inside a pool and a lightning strikes next to me I wouldn't feel a thing?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> So would that mean that if I'm floating inside a pool and a lightning strikes next to me I wouldn't feel a thing?


 yea, umm... i dont think id be tryin that anytime soon.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> > So would that mean that if I'm floating inside a pool and a lightning strikes next to me I wouldn't feel a thing?
> 
> 
> yea, umm... i dont think id be tryin that anytime soon.


 it would be quite a shocking experience, that's for sure







.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

My 28" red tail catfish took his heater, and broke the glass on it, and he didn't seem to appreciate the jolt, because he jerked his body and got as far away as possible. Next heater was a titanium heater, and he pulled the heater so hard he broke the wire off of the heater, and electricuted himself again, but still no major (noticeable to me) harm. Your Ps will probably be just fine.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Death in # said:


> if he dies he's some simple brazilian recipes
> 
> Cooking Piranha
> 
> ...


 Hey death are u a mom? becuz i must admit those are some really good recipes
which i am going to try EXCEPT without Ps ...ill use TiLaPia instead











> So would that mean that if I'm floating inside a pool and a lightning strikes next to me I wouldn't feel a thing?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

yonam said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I think your tank would look like this...
> ...


 looks like somekinda AFRITADA dish man. I hope pinoy stores over there have those dish.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

if your worried about it you cam buy like 1/2" aquarium tubing and put it over it for a little more protection, just a thought


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > if he dies he's some simple brazilian recipes
> ...










im not a chic

but i found them on some website


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dam this thread is making me hungry


----------



## g_low1515 (Apr 12, 2004)

i thought about this to. i had a under gravel filter that i was not using and took one of the tubes that hook to the powerhead and sliced it from tob to bottom and ran my wire thur it. now they will have to eat thur the tube to get to the wire.


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I just had a thought. Suppose a new hobbyist who is considering piranhas stumbles across this site. Curious, he starts to read the forums and the first thing he sees is a bowl of piranha soup followed by members trading their favorite piranha recipes. Now what kind of an impression does that leave?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tanmuscles said:


> I just had a thought. Suppose a new hobbyist who is considering piranhas stumbles across this site. Curious, he starts to read the forums and the first thing he sees is a bowl of piranha soup followed by members trading their favorite piranha recipes. Now what kind of an impression does that leave?










where a bunch of fat bastards


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

tanmuscles said:


> I just had a thought. Suppose a new hobbyist who is considering piranhas stumbles across this site. Curious, he starts to read the forums and the first thing he sees is a bowl of piranha soup followed by members trading their favorite piranha recipes. Now what kind of an impression does that leave?


 that we love out piranha soo much that we would love to eat them


----------

